# 90`s hip hop simply cant be beaten.what do you think ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the other night i came across some music channel playing 90`s hip hop and i have to say i forgot how good the 90`s where for hip hop.im no music aficionado etc,but the likes of de la soul,naughty by nature,early dre,2pac,pharcyde,tribe called quest,onyx,ice cube,snoop,christ even coolio`s fantastic voyage is one of my summer faves (and jazzy jeff and the fresh prince of course lol) big daddy kane etc.

i never realised how good it was till you hear the absolute ****e they get away with today,for example,soulja boy,lil wayne etc etc.i heard a song ages ago (i really cant remember when) but it was one of those songs that just instantly you knew they would be massive and loved instantly.below is the song






its the black eyed peas when they had soul,not like the ****e they pump out now 

long live the 90`s OG`s :thumb:


----------



## BenB (Jul 6, 2007)

Have to agree with you there!! (Though tbh I've never been a fan of 2Pac, but each to there own!) Loved the black eyed Peas about 10 years ago! How they can produce what they do now is unbelievable!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

indeed, Pac, Dre, Snoop, and Eminem all in their prime suring the 90's, I'm always listening to this stuff, nowafays any mug can be a "gansta" and release a crap song with a video with lambo's and chicks and its an easy route to millionaire-dom.

It was REAL in those days


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

no school like the old school, peace out


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

For the best hiphop and rap, you have to head for the 80's!
The difference you mention between the 90's being better than the current stuff, is the same when comparing the 90's to the 80's!!

Public Enemy
Mantronix
De La Soul
Hijack
Ultramagnetic MC's
Stereo MC's (first album only!)
3rd Bass
NWA
Eazy E
Cash Money & Marvellous
Tribe Called Quest
The Jungle Brothers
2 Live Crew
Beastie Boys
Cyprus Hill
Eric B & Rakim
Outlaw Posee
Overlord X
Slick Rick
LL Cool J

And thats just off the top of my head.... there is no era of rap or hiphop that comes close to the artists above, and thats not starting on electro either


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

yep i was listening to public enemy the other day and they used rap about about the important things in life like the racism and treatment of people by the government


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

agree to mate bigge smalls ,dre liked all that stuff return o the mac ,got five on it luinz 
dont listen to any o the new hip hop or rap utter **** lol


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

dest said:


> For the best hiphop and rap, you have to head for the 80's!
> The difference you mention between the 90's being better than the current stuff, is the same when comparing the 90's to the 80's!!
> 
> Public Enemy
> ...


Totally agree. Style Warriors Revenge by Hijack - what a tune. Think I will dig the 12" out when I get home!

I was massively into Ruthless Rap Assassins aswell - The Killer Album...bloody fantastic.

I used to love Pete Tong's hip hop show on Radio 1 Friday nights in the early 90's :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Majority of modern day stuff is dog sh*t. Just commercial crap that teenagers will buy to be cool. 

Lil waynes early stuff was good but has got worse as he becomes more commercial but then i think artists have a catch 22 imo as if they make old school style proper hip hop they wont shift as many units as there commercial crap which is what its all about.


The Marshall Mathers LP never gets old either. I could listen to it all day long.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

dest said:


> For the best hiphop and rap, you have to head for the 80's!
> The difference you mention between the 90's being better than the current stuff, is the same when comparing the 90's to the 80's!!
> 
> Public Enemy
> ...


Great list Dest!
Some of those artists have my all time fav albums. 3rd Bass I still listen to the Cactus Album after buying it again recently - I have it floating around on vinyl somewhere at my mums place I guess.
80's was agressive, though De La/Tribe/Jungle Bros was polar opposite with the "hippy" message of peace and love etc
90's was *****es and ho's
00's is about the money


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

00's Hip Hop is utter utter ****!

All about money and as soon as money get's involved the commercialism kicks off and all of a sudden you dont have the same as we had in the 80's and the 90's, people getting into Hip Hop as a outlet and the fame/money was a by product...

Check out some of the Yo! MTV Raps clips on You Tube, some classic track on there...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great thread and agree with everything said.

(hey, that ^^ rhymes. I ought to be a rapper ).


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Im totally with you on this, the stark difference is noticable, Nas did a pretty appropriate track....although its pretty poor!






but there are some gems in my opinion?

what about...?











Maybe they aren't quite what 90s hip hop was, but still brilliant imho!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Geto Boys -

Mind Playing Tricks (NWS - Bad language!)






a bit later (but still as epic)






another epic track.


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

The Games first album, The Documentary is good imo.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i gotta say, the game, im not a huge fan of. some of his stuff is ok, but most is cars guns and women. as i say, not all like that though


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

How we do and Hate it or love it are immense tracks imo. His newer stuff has been crap but hopefully his next album will be decent again now hes back on aftermath.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't know if any of you guys have heard of a band called The Black Keys, but they've done an album featuring a number of hip hop artists. Two of my fave songs here:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

some damn good tunes and rappers named here...

how about some love for Westside Connection?
Possibly some of Ice Cubes best rapping, throw in Mack 10 and WC - what a winning combo!











throw in some Nate Dogg too...






also, Cypress Hill, Wu-Tang, Dre, Snoop, I'll even throw in DMX... all great stuff.
Today, although i do like some of the beats, it's just rapping about how much money they have.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Still the best i think.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I hate it all!

Sorry - Old Man Syndrome strikes again.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

I totally agree with you late 80's & 90' wa the golden era of Rap in my eyes.

But you have so many to choose from and what type of flow also so it is hard choice.

Talib Kweli & DJ HiTek ... is a must buy !
Mobb Deep
Goodie Mob
Tupac
Biggie
LL Cool J
RUN DMC
Camp Lo
Redman 
Wu-Tang

I really could add more ...

Anyone who stays 50cent, Master P or any other "flavour of the month" .. I can't take them seriously. You know who they are ... once they come out everyone is on them and their crew for albums. I can remember No Limit Records, Cash Money, G-Unit, who Flo-Rida is with, I could list quiet a few


DMX is good but he should lay off the crack pipe.


Lil Wayne ... I remember hearing him back in '99 ... he was better then. He hasn't got better everyone else has gotten worse to make him to this good honestly.


I remember BEP well from the early days before Fergie got drafted in to help sell records


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

dest said:


> For the best hiphop and rap, you have to head for the 80's!
> The difference you mention between the 90's being better than the current stuff, is the same when comparing the 90's to the 80's!!
> 
> Public Enemy
> ...


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah i love 90's hip-hip!
I'm more into the west-cost vibe, so the early to mid 90's was the time for me along with 1999-2001 .

Legendary rappers worthy of a mention: Kurupt (back in the 90's), Lady of Rage, RBX - RBX Files (Snoop's cousin) & one of the most influentional people in hip-hop The D.O.C.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I hate it all!


Not all rap was bad.....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It's pretty much all I listen to, except for when I go through my phases of listening to Kasabian/oasis/foo fighters alot too. Has anyone got the Up in Smoke Tour on DVD? Awesome!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Frothey said:


> Not all rap was bad.....


if you like that your gonna love the judgement night soundtrack :thumb:






1 .	Just Another Victim - Helmet/House of Pain	
2.	Fallin' - Teenage Fanclub/De La Soul	
3.	Me, Myself & My Microphone - Living Colour/Run-D.M.C.	
4.	Judgment Night - Biohazard/Onyx 
5.	Disorder - Slayer/Ice-T	
6.	Another Body Murdered - Faith No More/Boo-Yaa T.R.I.B.E.	
7.	I Love You Mary Jane - Sonic Youth/Cypress Hill 
8.	Freak Momma - Mudhoney/Sir Mix-A-Lot	
9.	Missing Link - Dinosaur Jr./Del tha Funkee Homosapien	
10.	Come and Die - Therapy?/Fatal	
11.	Real Thing - Pearl Jam/Cypress Hill


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Or you could try










*Playlist*

1. "Intro" 
2. "Lil' Jon vs. Black Sabbath" ("What U Gon' Do" vs. "Iron Man")
3. "Eminem vs. Rage Against The Machine" ("White America" vs. "Fistful of Steel")
4. "Ice Cube vs. Tool" ("Real ***** Roll Call" vs. "Sober")
5. "Mike Shinoda Interlude" 
6. "Ludacris vs. AC/DC" ("Get Back" vs. "Back in Black")
7. "M.O.P. vs. Jimi Hendrix" ("G-Building" vs. "Foxy Lady")
8. "Notorious B.I.G. vs. Led Zeppelin" ("Dead Wrong" vs. "Whole Lotta Love")
9. "Eminem vs. Disturbed" ("Til I Collapse" vs. "Down with the Sickness")
10. "Mike Shinoda Interlude"
11. "DMX vs. Nirvana" ("No Love 4 Me" vs. "Smells Like Teen Spirit")
12. "2pac vs. Survivor" ("Holla If Ya Hear Me" vs. "Eye of the Tiger") 
13. "Jay-Z vs. Red Hot Chili Peppers" ("99 Problems" vs. "Give It Away") 
14. "Mike Shinoda Interlude" 
15. "Eminem vs. Mobb Deep vs. Queen" ("Fight Music" vs. "Shook Ones Pt. II" vs. "We Will Rock You")
16. "2pac vs. Talib Kweli vs. Rush" ("One Day at a Time" vs. "Tom Sawyer")
17. "8Ball & MJG vs. Slayer" ("Beast" vs. "South of Heaven")
18. "Jay-Z vs. Marilyn Manson" ("Dirt Off Your Shoulder" vs. "Tainted Love")
19. "David Banner vs. Linkin Park" ("Like a Pimp" vs. "Papercut")
20. "Eminem vs. The Eagles" ("Cleanin' Out My Closet" vs. "Hotel California") 
21. "2pac vs. John Lennon" ("Never Call You ***** Again" vs. "Imagine")
22. "50 Cent vs. The Verve" ("Many Men (Wish Death)" vs. "Bitter Sweet Symphony")
23. "2pac vs. Lynyrd Skynyrd" ("Hold On, Be Strong" vs. "Sweet Home Alabama") 
24. "Dr. Dre vs. Korn" ("Murder Was the Case" vs "Falling Away from Me") 
25. "Eminem vs. Jimi Hendrix" ("Superman" vs "Purple Haze")



kh904 said:


> Yeah i love 90's hip-hip!
> I'm more into the west-cost vibe, so the early to mid 90's was the time for me along with 1999-2001 .
> 
> Legendary rappers worthy of a mention: Kurupt (back in the 90's), Lady of Rage, RBX - RBX Files (Snoop's cousin) & one of the most influentional people in hip-hop The D.O.C.


So what your saying is that you mostly bought Death Row albums ?

What about Twinz ? They got signed after they were on Warren G's album


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have to agree with the thread title myself. was discussing this with my mate the other day. my all time fave rapper is tupac. but for long drives the biggie albums are a must have. 

do for love by tupac is a cracking tune in my mind


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

I couldnt think of anything worse! Hiphop and heavy metal is a HUGE no-no :doublesho


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

honestly some are good


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

stevie_m said:


> Or you could try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, all the death row stuff.

Yeah got the Twins album. The Dove Shack & Foesum too!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Frothey said:


> Not all rap was bad.....


Yes, it was.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

dest said:


> For the best hiphop and rap, you have to head for the 80's!
> The difference you mention between the 90's being better than the current stuff, is the same when comparing the 90's to the 80's!!
> 
> Public Enemy
> ...


Awesome list Dest

*Reds is sailing to the pira...I mean logging on to Itunes


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Frothey said:


> Not all rap was bad.....


You are the man Frothey!! I love that track:thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Ice T's Seven Deadly Sins is a permanent fixture on my Ipod as well.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

dest said:


> For the best hiphop and rap, you have to head for the 80's!
> The difference you mention between the 90's being better than the current stuff, is the same when comparing the 90's to the 80's!!
> 
> Public Enemy
> ...


NWA, Eazy-E, snoopdogg, Dre, Ice cube. ahhhh the good old days takes me back to school listening to this instead of paying attention to the teacher in certain extremely boring lessons ie french:lol:

awesome thread guys:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh, I can't forget DJ Quik!!! IMHO the 2nd best producer behind Dr. Dre


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

jut watched the sabotage video from beastie boys on you tube ace lol


----------



## razzle (Sep 11, 2009)

ONE OF MY OLD FAV TUNES !!!!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

good thread, im totally against this auto tune stuff they all come out with nowadays, hit em up + who shot ya,2pac and biggie, awesome


----------

